# Synchronmaschine Bremsen



## Markus (16 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche nach eine guten Lösung um eine Sychronmaschine elektrisch zu  bremsen wenn der FU ausfällt.

Klassiche Bremsgeräte von ASM die einen Gleichstrom einprägen sind beim Synchronmotor leider wirkungslos...


Durch kurzschliessen der Wicklungen erreiche ich nur ca. 60% von Nennmoment, da die Spannung fast gegen 0V geht und kein entsprechender Strom mehr getrieben werden kann.

Wenn ich anstelle des Kurzschlusses einen Widerstand (bzw. 3 Widerstände mit Sternpunkt) nehme, dann kann ich zumindest in einem bestimmten Drehzhalbereich - da wo der Widerstandswert der Impendanz des Motors am nähsten kommt - mit Nennmoment bremsen.

Hat jemand noch ne bessere Idee?
Oder wie man die Geschichte mit den Widerständen optimieren kann, z.B. mit zusätzlichen Kondensatoren die die Induktivität aufheben?

Am besten wäre natürlich wenn das Moment möglichst groß wäre, also der Antrieb sogar überlastet wird - das Ding ist thermisch ordentlich überdimensioniert...


----------



## winnman (16 Februar 2012)

Im Spannungsausfallzeitpunkt:
Entsprechende Widerstände draufschalten. Die Spannung über entsprechendes Netzteil zur Erregung verwenden.
Eckpunkte:
Widerstandsdimensionierung: R muß die gesamte mechanische Energie thermisch verkraften.
Erregung: Das Netzteil (im einfachsten Fall ein paar Dioden und ein Vorwiderstend) darf die Erregerwicklung thermisch nicht überfordern.

Wenn du mal genauere Daten der Synchronmaschine reinstellst, kann man das etwas genauer eingrenzen.
Wichtig: Drehzahl, Mechanische Schwungmassen (Was muss alles mitgebremst werden), Nennspannung (10kV, 400V, . . .?), Daten der Erregung (Type, Spannung, Erregerstrom)

Wenn die Teile halbwegs vernünftig dimensioniert werden und nicht zu viel mechanische Energie dahinterseckt, dann kannst du ev die Maschine innerhalb 1-10sec zum Stillstand bringen (ist dann aber die absolute Brechstange) ralistischer würde ich sagen 1 bis 10 min.


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2012)

danke dir mal soweit...

also es ist eine permanentmagneterregte maschine.
10kW
400V
130U/min (im Fehlerfall ggf. auch mehr aber denke höchstens 150)
nennmoment der maschine liegt bei ca. 750Nm

also ich denke ich kann mit einer reinen widerstandsbschaltung auf die 750Nm bremsmoment kommen.
aber ist ohne einen fu überhaupt ein größeres moment machbar? (permanentmagnete!)


----------



## winnman (19 Februar 2012)

Mit den Permanentmagneten wird sich kein Lineares Bremsverhalten ergeben.

Die Widerstände für zb. 300V auslegen. Dann sollte das Anfangsmoment auch höher ausfallen, mit sinkender Drehzahl wird dann auch die erzeugte Spannung geringer und damit das Moment.

Hier wäre noch zu überlegen ob nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit/Drehzahl noch Widerstände zugeschaltet werden.

1. Tests würde ich mal mit Halogenscheinwerfern oder Heizgeräten machen, die sind meist schon irgendwo vorhanden und kosten daher nichts.


----------



## ebt'ler (19 Februar 2012)

hi,

grob gesagt ist das (brems)moment proportional zum wirkanteil des stromes. somit bringt eine (richtige) kompensation unter umständen einiges.
siemens hat sich damit auch schonmal beschäftigt und einige patente eingestrichten, hier mal eins:  www.patent-de.com/pdf/DE102004032680A1.pdf

edit: glaube das alles läuft bei S unter "_inhärente elektrodynamische Bremse_" / _IED_


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2012)

winnman schrieb:


> Hier wäre noch zu überlegen ob nicht nach einer gewissen Zeit/Drehzahl noch Widerstände zugeschaltet werden.



und hier war eben meine überlegung ob es sinn mach paralell zu den widerständen - noch kondensatoren zu schalten.
diese würde mit sinkender drehzhal und somit sinkender frequenz ihren widerstand erhöhen.

aber macht das überhaupt sinn?

die drehzhal sinkt linear mit der spannung und der frequenz - bei dieser maschine ca. 3,1V/Umdrehung
das moment sint linear mit dem strom - bei dieser maschine ca. 50,9Nm/A

das ziel der sache ist ja soviel moment wie möglich zu erzeugen.
dazu muss soviel strom wie möglich durch getrieben werden.
thermisch kann die maschine das problemlos verkraften, die ist stark überdiminesioniert und wird auch im nennbetrieb mit 10kW nicht wirklich heiß.

damit der strom getrieben werden kann muss die spannung möglichst hoch sein.
allerdings würde ein satter kurzschluss den aufbau eines feldes zu sehr beinträchtigen, so dass bei der synchronmaschine nur ca. 60% Bremsmoment erzeugt werden können.

müsste also nich bei höheren drehzahl mit einem höheren widerstand beschaltet werden als bei einer niedrigen?
bzw. bei n = 0 sollte der kurzschluss doch das maximal moment hervorbringen?


----------



## Markus (19 Februar 2012)

ebt'ler schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> grob gesagt ist das (brems)moment proportional zum wirkanteil des stromes. somit bringt eine (richtige) kompensation unter umständen einiges.
> siemens hat sich damit auch schonmal beschäftigt und einige patente eingestrichten, hier mal eins:  www.patent-de.com/pdf/DE102004032680A1.pdf
> ...




ja, so habe ich das gemeint...
wieso dürfen die sowas patentieren lassen? das ist doch stand der technik seid 100 jahren?
ich habe mir von diesen tread eigentlich erwartet dass mir irgendein fh-stundent anwortet ala "klar, gestern haben wir einen ähnlichen versuch aufgebaut und das heute morgen durchgerechnet... das ist so..."

was als nächstes patentiert sich einer die wendeschützschaltung...


----------



## ebt'ler (19 Februar 2012)

Markus schrieb:


> irgendein fh-stundent anwortet



-> bin ja schon da, aber motoren sind nu auch nicht grade mein schwerpunkt. ;-)
stand der technik ist halt momentan ein FU zum bremsen, was dann auch teil der vorlesungen usw. ist.

allgemein kann man ja sagen das dem synchronmotor (beim bremsen als generator) am meisten energie entzogen wird, wenn er und die last in leistungsanpassung betrieben werden, wobei man resonanzerscheinungen bei dieser anwendung eher vermeiden sollte.
am bessten wären also frei veränderliche / geregelte (schein)widerstände. wobei sich hier ein kosten / funktion - oppimierungsproblem ergibt^^ 

das die aufgabe je nach komplexität nicht allzu trivial ist sollte der link zum patent zeigen. ;-)
natürlich ist nicht der bremsprozess an sich sondern die spezielle thematik / umsetzung von S patentiert. 

vielleicht gibt es aber für die aufgabe schon was fertiges, wenn nicht bleibt nur selber tüfteln...


----------



## thomass5 (19 Februar 2012)

Mir scheint es, es ist dir sehr wichtig die Maschiene möglichst optimal zu bremsen. Um wieviel % würde es das ganze verteuern, einen 2. FU für den Ernstfall vorzusehen?
Thomas


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2012)

thomass5 schrieb:


> Mir scheint es, es ist dir sehr wichtig die Maschiene möglichst optimal zu bremsen. Um wieviel % würde es das ganze verteuern, einen 2. FU für den Ernstfall vorzusehen?
> Thomas



das würde die sache erheblich verteuern und hätte noch weitere nachteile wie platzbedarf und netzausfallsicherheit...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2012)

Was ist den der Primäre Grund deiner frage, Netzausfall oder der Ausfall
des FU's? Den Ausfall des Netzes müsstes du mit einen geeigneten FU
abfangen können.


----------



## mariob (20 Februar 2012)

Naja,
ohne jetzt mal den Link vom ebtler gelesen zu haben, mit veränderlichen Scheinlasten verlagert man den Energieumsatz in die Wirkanteile in der Maschine selbst. Das heißt die Maschine sollte thermisch ausreichend dimensioniert sein. Laut TE ist diese ausreichend.
Resonanzen erzeugen sicherlich eine stark nichtlineare Bremswirkung, allerdings könnte ich mir schon vorstellen das bei geschickter Dimensionierung unter Berücksichtigung der auftretenden Spannungen und Ströme bei stark abgefallener Drehzahl durchaus nochmal viel Bremsmoment aufgebaut werden könnte.
Also hohe Drehzahl -> kein Resonanzpunkt, fallende Drehzahl -> Annäherung an den Resonanzpunkt, Spannungen und Ströme nehmen zu bzw. fallen nicht mehr so ab, durch geeigneten Energieentzug bleibt das Moment hoch und man hält die Resonanzen im Zaum.
Könnte man hier nicht sogar den Zwischenkreis des Umrichters für den Energientzug vergewaltigen? Das spart auch Hardware, keine 3 Widerstände pro Phase nötig.....
Nachteil der Geschichte, wenn eine Maschine mit anderen elektrischen Parametern eingebaut wird funktioniert der Kram nicht mehr richtig bis gar nicht mehr (letzteres tritt erfahrungsgemäß am häufigsten auf).
Also akademisch und technisch nicht ganz anspruchslos, ich würde das vermeiden wollen, aus genannten Gründen.

Mal so als Denkanstoß und Diskussionsgrundlage
Mario


----------



## mc_bear (20 Februar 2012)

wie rostiger Nagel fragt ist es entscheidend, was abgesichert werden soll:
- wenn "nur" der Netzausfall abgefangen werden soll, gibt es die Möglichkeit des Zwischenkreiskurzschlusses wie von Mario angeregt, da bieten die meisten Systeme die Möglichkeit, z.T. mit Zusatzwiderständen, die abrauchen können (Opferverhalten). Selbst gesehen: Toll abgebremst, Widerstand futsch.
- wenn der Ausfall des Wechselrichters abgefangen werden soll, so führt eigentlich nichts an der besprochenen Widerstandslösung vorbei.

Falls einer aber eine andere Lösung kennt: Info darüber höchst willkommen!

Urs


----------



## winnman (20 Februar 2012)

Also zum verkleinern der Widerstände mit dem Rückgang der erzeugten Spannung:
Je größer der Wirkanteil des Stromes desto größer ist die umgesetzte Wirkleistung im Widerstand.
Wird der Widerstand nun bei sinkender Spannung verkleinert, wird auch wider ein größerer Wirkstrom fliessen und damit wider mehr Wirkleistung umgesetzt.

Hab gerade einen Gedanken, bin mir da aber nicht wirklich Sicher:
Wenn die Spannung einen gewissen Wert unterschreitet, dan ev. mit den Widerständen in Serie eine Gleichspannung aufschalten.
(Gedanke: Höherse Ströme sollten auch einen entsprechenden Wirkleistungsverlust erzeugen, ausserdem bei Stillstand dann eine gewisse Haltekraft).

Das war nur so eine Idee, steinigt mich bitte nicht deshalb.


----------



## mariob (20 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
@winman, der Gedanke mit der Gleichstrominjektion ging mir auch durch den Kopf, ich glaube aber das wir beide der irrigen Annahme sind es mit einer Asynchronmaschine zu tun zu haben. Die sollte wie von Dir beschrieben funktionieren.
Mit der Permantmagnetmaschine ist das aber wahrscheinlich anders, die läuft bis in den letzten Moment vollständig generatorisch, man kann da nicht noch mehr generatorisch provozieren, wie das asynchron wunderbar klappt.
Deswegen der Hinweis mit den Resonanzen, hier könnte man ganz wunderbar im richtigen Moment massivst Energie entziehen, nur ist das ganze so praktikabel, man möchte ja bis 0 bremsen....
@ Markus, Frage, rein sportlicher Natur, 10 KW Synchron, was baut man mit sowas, nicht nur das es in diesem Leistungsbereich überhaupt Synchronmaschinen gibt, für einen Drucker sind die Dinger doch viel zu groß?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## winnman (20 Februar 2012)

Ich komm eigentlich aus dem Energiebereich (unter anderem Wasserkraft, bei mir gehts meist so um die 1MW los).
Das Problem solche Motoren zu Bremsen hatte ich noch nie.

Der Hintergedanke war:  Wen die erzeugte Spannung für die3 Widerstände zur Generatorischen Vernichtung zu gering ist, dann Präge ich halt DC auf. Was da wirklich passiert, wäre mal zu analysieren. Das Ende der Aufprägung wäre jeden falls ein Haltemoment.

Mit der Resonanz versehe ich gut, aber das wird wohl nur in einem relativ engen Drehzahlbereich funktionieren.

Bei Drehzahlen unter 5Hz Wird das Ganze wohl nicht mehr mit brauchbaren Kreisen in Vertretbaren Rahmen machbar sein.

Die Frage ist:

Warum wird eigentlcih ein Permanentmagnet Motor für diese Leistung eingesetzt.

Da würden eigentlich anderer Maschinen wohl schon deutlcih vernünftiger sein.

Meine Glaskugel Tippt auf BHKW, kleines Wasserkraftwerk oder Windkraftanlage.

Daher fordere ich mal den TE auf die genaue Anlage zu spezifizieren, ev gibt es dann viel bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2012)

grundsätzlich ist das hier eher ein gedankenspiel...
ob das praktikabel ist, bzw. sich aus den theoretischen ansätzen was praktikables schaffen lässt, das steht auf nem anderen blatt.
aber wichtig ist es nun erstmal das verhalten einer kurzgeschlossen bzw. mit widerständen oder kondensatoren verbundenen synchronmaschine zu kennen - und da haben wir scheinbar alle noch unsere unklarheiten... 

10kW synchron gibts z.b. bei servoantrieben, spindeln von drehmaschinen,...




winnman schrieb:


> Also zum verkleinern der Widerstände mit dem Rückgang der erzeugten Spannung:
> Je größer der Wirkanteil des Stromes desto größer ist die umgesetzte Wirkleistung im Widerstand.
> Wird der Widerstand nun bei sinkender Spannung verkleinert, wird auch wider ein größerer Wirkstrom fliessen und damit wider mehr Wirkleistung umgesetzt.



naja aber die wirkleistung sollte sich doch verkleinern bzw. gleich bleiben da die spannung sinkt...



> Hab gerade einen Gedanken, bin mir da aber nicht wirklich Sicher:
> Wenn die Spannung einen gewissen Wert unterschreitet, dan ev. mit den Widerständen in Serie eine Gleichspannung aufschalten.
> (Gedanke: Höherse Ströme sollten auch einen entsprechenden Wirkleistungsverlust erzeugen, ausserdem bei Stillstand dann eine gewisse Haltekraft).
> 
> Das war nur so eine Idee, steinigt mich bitte nicht deshalb.



das versteh ich nicht - wie gesagt wir reden von permanentmagnet erregten synchronmaschinen...


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Was ist den der Primäre Grund deiner frage, Netzausfall oder der Ausfall
> des FU's? Den Ausfall des Netzes müsstes du mit einen geeigneten FU
> abfangen können.



das ist richtig, es reicht ein einfacher bremschopper im zk und eine usv für die steuerspannung.
aber ich überlege ob es ein system gibt das ohne einen funktionierenden fu bzw. redundant und diversitär zur restlichen elektronik auskommt...


----------



## Markus (20 Februar 2012)

vielleicht werden wir durch eine simulation schlauer.
meiner recherchen haben mich auf das tool SIMPLORER gebracht, ich habe dazu mal ein thema aufgemacht:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/51500-kennt-sich-wer-mit-SIMPORER-aus

fallsihr selber basteln wollt, die sw gibts als stundentenversion kostenlos:

http://www.ansoft.co.kr/html/dow/simplorer.php
(auf der koreanischen seite gehts ohne großen registrierungsstress - bei den amis ist das ein drama...)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Februar 2012)

Bei KEB Umrichter gibt es eine Netz Aus Funktion,
diese kommt ohne 'drumherum' aus. Vielleicht machen 
die sogar eine spezielle Anpassung für deinen Anwendungsfall. 
Diese Sondersachen sind deren Spezialität.


----------



## mariob (21 Februar 2012)

Hallo,
ohne jetzt Simplorer zu kennen oder damit was anfangen zu wollen (hat halt jeder seine Probleme), ich hatte mich mal ein wenig mit Fahrraddynamos beschäftigt. Satte 3 Watt, aber immerhin so interessant, das da einer einen 200seitigen Aufsatz drüber geschrieben hat. Ohne das Interessenten das lesen müssen, das Fazit des Autors war unter anderem, das die Dinger als Konstantstromquelle aufzufassen sind.
Das heißt, Anpassung an die Leistung hat der Kollege durch Reihenschaltung der lasten hergestellt, bei Steigender Drehzahl wurde jeweils eine Lampe mehr in Reihe geschalten. Damit optimale Leistungsausbeute, ich denke (Denkfehler?) maximaler Leistungsentzug aus dem System.
Umgesetzt auf das hier vorliegende Problem würde das für mich bedeuten, wir möchten ja nicht maximales Licht, aber Anpassung für größtmöglichen Leistungsentzug, bei möglichst viel Technologieunabhängigkeit. Also ist es doch denkbar einen schnellen Kaltleiter einzusetzen, dieser hat bei hohen Bremsspannungen einen hohen Widerstand, da aufgeheizt, mit sinkender Bremsspannung verringert er denselben -> optimale Anpassung.
Kaltleiter sind z.B. die verbotenen Glühlampen oder auch große Halogenbrenner, die gibt es ja bis 2 KW, schnell genug könnten die sein und das Widerstandsverhältnis kalt zu warm ist wohl Faktor 10. Kommt halt auch wenig drauf an wie schnell gebremst wird (Thermische Trägheit) und wielange die Betriebsart überstanden wird.
Das alles selbstverständlich unter obiger Annahme der Konstantstromqellenvermutung und mal so als Pimaldaumenerfahrungswerte.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (21 Februar 2012)

@mariob
So ganz irrwegig ist die Idee mit den Glühlampen nicht. Ich hab sowas mal vor über 25Jahren an einer Synchronmaschine zum Bremsen gesehen.
Funktion konnte mir damals zwar keiner genau erklären aber deine Erklärung könnte damit zu tun haben.
Bei mir war es aber keine permanent erregte Maschine.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## sps_ike (23 Februar 2012)

Hallo,

wir haben da auch mal Versuche gemacht allerdings mit etwas kleineren Simosyn-Motoren (2,5kW). 
Die besten Bremszeit haben wir mit mit folgender Schaltung erreicht:
Anschlüsse U und V beim Bremsen kurzschliessen, zwischen V und W eine "dicke" Diode 
(Diodenmodul aus einem alten 100 kVA Frequenzumrichter). Alle anderen Versuche wie Kurzschliessen
aller Stränge oder eine 2 Diode brachten keine wesentliche Verbesserung.
Warum das so ist???

Ein Ingenieur von Big-S riet uns allerdings von einem häufigen Bremsen auf diese Art ab, 
da sich angeblich der Magnetismus des Rotors mit der Zeit abschwächen würde und es so 
zu Problemen mit dem Antrieb kommen könne.
Wir sind trotzdem ca. 6-8 Jahre mangels Alternativen so gefahren und die Dinger wurden an 365 Tagen im Jahr bestimmt 30-40 Mal auf diese Weise runtergebremst. Die Motoren laufen auch jetzt noch, werden allerdings jetzt über den FU oder bei Not-Halt/Störung über eine mech. Bremse angehalten.

Gruss


----------



## Markus (29 Februar 2012)

@sps_ike

das hört sich interessant an, aber logisch klingt es nicht.

im prinzip ist das doch wie ein kurzschluss, und im gegensatz zu einer beschaltung mit widerständen kann sich keine großartige spannung aufbauen die wirkstrom einprägen kann.

theoretisch muss es ja noch schlechter sein wie ein kurzschluss weil nur eine halbwelle von W durchkommt...

wie seid ihr darauf gekommen?


----------



## drfunfrock (29 Februar 2012)

Dioden werden auch bei Induktivitäten zum Abbau des Magnetfeltes genommen und wenn man mehrere in Reihe schaltet geht das manchmal auch besser. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass über einen leitenden Diode etwa 0.7V abfallen und diese Spannung dann auch über der Induktivität steht. 

Weil aber I=U/R ist mit R=Leitungswiderstände kann damit mehr Strom fliessen  und das Magnetfelt baut schneller ab. Bei einem reinem Kurzschluss ist U wesentlich kleiner, der Strom ist kleiner, dh. dauert das abbauen des Magnetfeldes länger.

Man kann dann auch noch einen Widerstand in Serie zur Diode schalten, um zum Anfang eine höhere Spannung zu erhalten, dh. einen höheren Strom zu bekommen. Wir haben das im Labor der Uni mal mit Relais gemacht, um die Schaltzeiten zu verkleinern. Beim Motor müssten Dioden antiparallel geschaltet werden.


----------



## sps_ike (29 Februar 2012)

@Markus

Warum die Schaltung mit der Diode und der einen kurzgeschlossenen Wicklung bei uns die besten Ergebnisse brachte kann ich auch nicht erklären, evtl. hängt es ja damit zusammen dass mit der Diode eine Gleichspannung erzeugt wird mit der dann der Rotor gebremst wird. FU's haben ja auch manchmal die Möglichkeit der DC-Bremsung.
Wie wir daruf gekommen sind: Versuch macht kluch!

Gruss
Reini


----------

